# [CLAVIER] Accents sur QWERTY facon mac...

## lmarcini

Bonjour,

Je travaille entre autres sur un Mac (pas taper) en Qwerty et je souhaiterai, pour mes autres postes (PC Gentoo) qui sont également en Qwerty leur affecter le meme fonctionnement quant aux accents. Quelle est la méthode la plus propre, sachant que je souhaite avoir mes accents aussi bien sous X qu'en console ?

Merci.

----------

## Temet

Dommage de ne pas expliquer comment ça marche sous Mac, tu viens de te priver tout seul de 80% de l'aide disponible...

----------

## lmarcini

 :Embarassed: 

Caractères sous OSX : 

- æ = Option (alt) + ‘

- à = Option (alt) + ` + a

- â = Option (alt) + i + a

- ç = Option (alt) + c

- é = Option (alt) + e + e

- è = Option (alt) + ` + e

- ê = Option (alt) + i + e

- ë = Option (alt) + u + e

- î = Option (alt) + i + i

- ï = Option (alt) + u + i

- ô = Option (alt) + i + o

- ö = Option (alt) + u + o

- ù = Option (alt) + ` + u

- û = Option (alt) + i + u

- ü = Option (alt) + u + u

- « = Option (alt) + \

- » = Option (alt) + Shift + \

- ½ = Option (alt) + ½

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu essaté de remplacer "pc105" par "mac" ou un truc du genre dans la config xorg ?

----------

## Temet

Ca me fait mal mais... c'est de la faute à Google!

----------

## lmarcini

J'y ai songé mais cela n'impacte que le matériel : mon clavier est un clavier PC et non MAC. Toutes le touches fonctionnent bien. Et les modifs kbd sous xorg sont à déconseiller vu que cela va être déprécié, sans compter que je n'utilise pas exclusivement X. 

Ce que je souhaite, c'est pour taper un "é", c'est faire un ALT e e comme sur OSX et non WINDOWS ' e comme actuellement sur mes Gentoo... Pour les caractères simples (à, è, é), je m'en sors mais pour les autres, je finis par m'y perdre : c'est d'autant plus dommage que, maintenant, les layouts des claviers PC et MAC sont très proches...

----------

## apocryphe

Perso je map la touche magickey/windows pour faire tout mes accents

c est assez intuitif... 

windows + ' + e = é

cherche xmodmap et magic key

----------

## Temet

Ouais mais il veut que ça marche aussi quand il n'est pas sous X...

----------

## lmarcini

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais mais il veut que ça marche aussi quand il n'est pas sous X...

 

 :Very Happy:  Je sais, je suis exigeant...  :Wink: 

----------

